

Show HN: Flight search to max. accr. mileage at best price (for frequent flyers) - alexjawad
http://www.bunainternational.com/demo-0.1.html

======
alexjawad
The demo page is primarily for potential users to provide feedback on the
features before building, and it's a bit sloppy but should illustrate what
it's all about. Feedback is very welcome!

